# Buddy Belt Harness



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I keep looking for the perfect harness to use on our daily walks. Had a couple of duds. Has anyone ever used or had an experience with Buddy Belts?

https://buddy-belts.com/

Or, does anyone have any other Maltese harness suggustions? No one has a collapsed trachea, but I have had a Maltese in the past with one so I am kinda scared of that happening again. Just want them to be safe and happy on the walks! Thanks.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

In our obedience class, the instructor said she prefers the harnesses that have the ring in the front rather than on their back, she says it offers better control. This is the one we got:

SENSE-ation Dog Harness


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think that Marj. Lady's mom likes the buddy Belt. I've been looking at it also, it seems like it would be easy to put on. It takes me a zillion tries to get the harness on Hardy!!!I'm not exaggerating either !!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Furbabies mom said:


> I think that Marj. Lady's mom likes the buddy Belt. I've been looking at it also, it seems like it would be easy to put on. It takes me a zillion tries to get the harness on Hardy!!!I'm not exaggerating either !!!!


I do love the Buddy Belts! I bought quite a few during their sale last month and am addicted. I won't use any other harness now. Bailey slipped a leg out of his Hip Doggie step in once and terrified me.

They are very secure. They also buckle on the neck rather than over the shoulders so they fit easily over clothes. They come in yummy colors, too!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I like the susan lanci step in it is what we use.

Susan Lanci Dog Harness in Soft Ultrasuede Step-In Design


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I love our Buddy Belts too. They're holding up very well to several outings a day in all weather with a couple of energetic doggies. :thumbsup:


----------



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

I love the way those look too!! I just bought one!! I have a love of Burberry, so I bought the camel one to go with my future fluff's 6' leash that is Burberry plaid!! YAY!! Thanks for the link!

How did you find out about Sales? I think I got a good deal from one of their online sellers...I bought some spa lavish face scrub and a flossie too for $50 for all three with free shipping.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I have only had experience with the Puppia-style harnesses. Mine is a brand called Puppy Angel. It's easy to throw in the wash and comfy 

http://www.puppiaus.com/puppiaus/Home.asp

lots of different styles...you can find them cheaper on amazon, pampered pet boutique, etc...


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

I use only step-in harnesses & believe everyone should have more than one style. For example, front clips are super-great for training & walking while top clips are best for securing my pups in their carseats. And....fashion harness vests just look so darn cute even though some of them wouldn't hold back charging mosquito. 

One of my fluffs is still growing, so I try new styles when I order the next size up. I am considering the "Buddy Belt", too. It reminds me of the "Choke-Free" (which I haven't tried either but love some of the colors). 

http://www.chokefree.com/id4.html

If I had "pretty little GIRLS", I'd have to get this Susan Lanci Designs set

http://cdn.gwlittle.com/images/uploads/SL_WaterLilyHarnLavDog_pu.jpg

But since I have "handsome little BOYS", I'll keep searching for more & watching this thread to see which brands everyone else likes.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I ordered buddy belts for the kids, from someone that was ordering as a vendor so i was able to get them on sale. I'm still waiting for my order, so not sure yet, but i've heard nothing but great reviews. Riley has always been able to get one foot out of step in's and Noelle gets completely out of harnesses and this one looks like it should contain her. My only concern is that Kelly and Reese are both pretty much in full coat, so we'll see how that works out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Buddy Belts had a "secret" sale last month to celebrate the grand opening of their online store. It was through Modern Dog and there were also hints to the link on their website. All Buddy Belts and leashes were 50% off which was pretty incredible. I bought four with matching leashes. I wish I'd bought more.....!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Buddy Belts had a "secret" sale last month to celebrate the grand opening of their online store. It was through Modern Dog and there were also hints to the link on their website. All Buddy Belts and leashes were 50% off which was pretty incredible. I bought four with matching leashes. I wish I'd bought more.....!



I got mine for 40% off, i was happy about that. Marj which leashes did you get, i ordered the nylon ones, but maybe i should have ordered the leather, not sure.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> I got mine for 40% off, i was happy about that. Marj which leashes did you get, i ordered the nylon ones, but maybe i should have ordered the leather, not sure.


I got the nylon ones with leather accents. Nylon is more flexible than all leather plus Bailey will chew his leash if I am talking to my neighbors and he is bored!

I got the Dogzilla, Lagoon, Tropical Sea and Sterling. I love them all! If I had a girl I would have gotten Fairy Dust.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> I got the nylon ones with leather accents. Nylon is more flexible than all leather plus Bailey will chew his leash if I am talking to my neighbors and he is bored!
> 
> I got the Dogzilla, Lagoon, Tropical Sea and Sterling. I love them all! If I had a girl I would have gotten Fairy Dust.



Oh good, that's what i ordered. I got Kelly i think the Apple Green, Tropical Sea for Reese, Hot Pink for Chloe, Red for Noelle and i can't remember what i got for Riley. :blush:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the info everyone! I'm gonna look into all of them and try to make an informed decision!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I have tried all different kinds in search for something that wouldn't cause matting. I always come back to the buddy belt. I still have matting issues with it if we are out for the day but not as bad as with other styles.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

TLR said:


> I have tried all different kinds in search for something that wouldn't cause matting. I always come back to the buddy belt. I still have matting issues with it if we are out for the day but not as bad as with other styles.


That's good to know, so it shouldn't be too bad with Kelly and Reese being in coat. Hopefully if they work well i'll be able to find another sale to order more colors.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> That's good to know, so it shouldn't be too bad with Kelly and Reese being in coat. Hopefully if they work well i'll be able to find another sale to order more colors.


You have to get Sterling next! It is gorgeous and so soft. It's the perfect neutral.

I have a whole wishlist!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> You have to get Sterling next! It is gorgeous and so soft. It's the perfect neutral.
> 
> I have a whole wishlist!



Marj, your a bad influence. :biggrin: The good thing is that i have 4 that wear the same size, so it wouldn't be so bad. :blink: I wonder if you have to have a brick and mortar store to become a vendor and get them at a discount price...don't mind me just thinking out loud.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> Marj, your a bad influence. :biggrin: The good thing is that i have 4 that wear the same size, so it wouldn't be so bad. :blink: I wonder if you have to have a brick and mortar store to become a vendor and get them at a discount price...don't mind me just thinking out loud.


Most high end designers require a brick and mortar store and they have to approve your website. They also require a retail tax ID. They want to make sure their products don't end up on Ebay or being sold on Facebook.

Funnyfur carries Buddy Belts and they have sales periodically. 

They really are wonderful and worth the money IMO.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Most high end designers require a brick and mortar store and they have to approve your website. They also require a retail tax ID. They want to make sure their products don't end up on Ebay or being sold on Facebook.
> 
> Funnyfur carries Buddy Belts and they have sales periodically.
> 
> They really are wonderful and worth the money IMO.


Thank you Marj, i knew if anyone knew it would be you.


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Most high end designers require a brick and mortar store and they have to approve your website. They also require a retail tax ID. They want to make sure their products don't end up on Ebay or being sold on Facebook.
> 
> Funnyfur carries Buddy Belts and they have sales periodically.
> 
> They really are wonderful and worth the money IMO.


There are 5-6 sellers selling the harness and leashes on Ebay claiming to be the original Buddy Belt with their logo and also one seller is selling official seconds, an outlet store. 

Are these the same as the ones being sold on the online stores and will some be seconds ? 

I just want to make sure that I am getting what I am paying for since they are a litttle pricey.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

doobie mommy said:


> There are 5-6 sellers selling the harness and leashes on Ebay claiming to be the original Buddy Belt with their logo and also one seller is selling official seconds, an outlet store.
> 
> Are these the same as the ones being sold on the online stores and will some be seconds ?
> 
> I just want to make sure that I am getting what I am paying for since they are a litttle pricey.


do you have the ebay links?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

doobie mommy said:


> There are 5-6 sellers selling the harness and leashes on Ebay claiming to be the original Buddy Belt with their logo and also one seller is selling official seconds, an outlet store.
> 
> Are these the same as the ones being sold on the online stores and will some be seconds ?
> 
> I just want to make sure that I am getting what I am paying for since they are a litttle pricey.


Ebay is full of counterfeits. I personally would only order from authorized retailers or the Buddy Belt website itself.

I would contact them and ask them about the seconds being sold on Ebay. Sounds pretty fishy to me.

Buddy Belts Buddy Belt Harness

Edited to add: I just looked on Ebay. The prices are the same or more as ordering them directly from Buddy Belts or from Funny Fur. I wouldn't by them on Ebay.

http://www.funnyfur.com/buddy-belts-dog-harnesses.aspx


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> do you have the ebay links?


There are quite a few, over 200, if you just search Buddy Belt in Pets you will see them all. 

I am just a little leary that 'some' of the online stores or Ebay sellers may be selling seconds at the same price as a perfect one since there is an outlet store for them to purchase from at a much lower price. 

I wish the company wouldn't do this. I love the look of the harness but cheapens the product when they sell seconds.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Ebay is full of counterfeits. I personally would only order from authorized retailers or the Buddy Belt website itself.
> 
> I would contact them and ask them about the seconds being sold on Ebay. Sounds pretty fishy to me.
> 
> ...





doobie mommy said:


> There are quite a few, over 200, if you just search Buddy Belt in Pets you will see them all.
> 
> I am just a little leary that 'some' of the online stores or Ebay sellers may be selling seconds at the same price as a perfect one since there is an outlet store for them to purchase from at a much lower price.
> 
> I wish the company wouldn't do this. I love the look of the harness but cheapens the product when they sell seconds.



Marj just answered...she's good like that.


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you and I won't be ordering from Ebay ! There are 3 that I want, oh no, and only one dog, so just have to maybe get 2 but I do love the look and so many choices. Thanks again !!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I looked at these before but was always leary about the fluffs being able to back their legs out - the leg holes look so big. Sophie is an expert at backing her legs out of step-ins partially because she has a rather large rib cage, so nothing really fits her correctly - are these pretty much back out proof with a good snug fit? I've been looking for a good harness for ages. Thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

sophie said:


> I looked at these before but was always leary about the fluffs being able to back their legs out - the leg holes look so big. Sophie is an expert at backing her legs out of step-ins partially because she has a rather large rib cage, so nothing really fits her correctly - are these pretty much back out proof with a good snug fit? I've been looking for a good harness for ages. Thanks!


The arm holes on most step-ins are much larger than the ones on Buddy Belts. Buddy Belts look like googles. They buckle up on the neck, not lower like the other step-ins I have used. They have real metal belt buckles, not plastic clasps like so many step-ins. I buckle Bailey's pretty tightly with just enough room to get a finger in. There is no gapping and it is very secure.

Bailey can get pretty wild outside when he plays with his friends, but he is very secure in his Buddy Belt.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

It's also a great harness to use with the Lookout car seat! Unfortunately, our beloved Shayna loved to chew on the leather and after buying, repairing and buying a few of these, I realized I had to find an alternative. Will definitely buy one for our new pup.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

brendaman said:


> It's also a great harness to use with the Lookout car seat! Unfortunately, our beloved Shayna loved to chew on the leather and after buying, repairing and buying a few of these, I realized I had to find an alternative. Will definitely buy one for our new pup.


Did you know that Snoozer now carries safety harnesses made to work with the Lookout car seats? The combination has been crash tested at impacts up to 30 MPH.

Lookout Pet Car Seat Harness - Snoozer Pet Accessories


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, Marj!



Ladysmom said:


> Did you know that Snoozer now carries safety harnesses made to work with the Lookout car seats? The combination has been crash tested at impacts up to 30 MPH.
> 
> Lookout Pet Car Seat Harness - Snoozer Pet Accessories


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I bought a cute little plaid puppia for Lisi & she can get her front foot through the neck---it is size small. Most of the harnesses are just way too big in the neck for her, or they are too hot for Athens. I keep buying on-line & it is hard to return from overseas (and I have yet to get one that fits doing it like this). 
I am not sure about the buddy belt having the ring in the front--it doesn't sound comfy to me---esp. on a smaller dog????? Lisi has 2 gears----full speed ahead & stop---and I think I would have more control from the back, and she would have more comfort.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> I bought a cute little plaid puppia for Lisi & she can get her front foot through the neck---it is size small. Most of the harnesses are just way too big in the neck for her, or they are too hot for Athens. I keep buying on-line & it is hard to return from overseas (and I have yet to get one that fits doing it like this).
> I am not sure about the buddy belt having the ring in the front--it doesn't sound comfy to me---esp. on a smaller dog????? Lisi has 2 gears----full speed ahead & stop---and I think I would have more control from the back, and she would have more comfort.




Our problem is that Noelle can get out of any harness and Riley usually gets a foot out. I'm hoping the buddy belt solves that problem. I'll have Kelly and Riley when we come to HH and you can try their buddy belts on Kitzi and Lisi to see how they'll fit and also to see how you like them.


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I bought a cute little plaid puppia for Lisi & she can get her front foot through the neck---it is size small. Most of the harnesses are just way too big in the neck for her, or they are too hot for Athens. I keep buying on-line & it is hard to return from overseas (and I have yet to get one that fits doing it like this).


Let me stress that I have NOT purchased the "choke-free" (mainly because one of my fluffs is still growing & these are a bit pricey for a few weeks' use) but it sounds like they may address your problem with sizing. These don't come in sizes like XS, S, etc. Their sizing is based on one-inch increments from 9" to 29" necks. 

I've only found one online/mail order retailer: 

choke free, non choking collar, leather step in harness, choke free collar, choke free harness, non choking harness

And here's a list of brick & mortar stores in the US & Canada:

List of ChokeFree Retailers

If anyone has experience with this brand, I'd sure like to hear about it.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

My husband is in research mode right now, and I think he has sent me a link on every harness and car seat (looking for one of those too-which opens up the need for yet ANOTHER harness!) on the web. Now I am totally overwhelmed and going in two different directions! Aaaack! Raising skin kids was easier!

I wish I had a nice pet store I could go to and try some of these on. I know you can send back the ones ordered on line, but what a pain. Did y'all know there are harness that measure your dog's temp and tells you if they are in danger? I'm guessing that DutRu and Jappy would sit down before I had to worry about that.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> My husband is in research mode right now, and I think he has sent me a link on every harness and car seat (looking for one of those too-which opens up the need for yet ANOTHER harness!) on the web. Now I am totally overwhelmed and going in two different directions! Aaaack! Raising skin kids was easier!
> 
> I wish I had a nice pet store I could go to and try some of these on. I know you can send back the ones ordered on line, but what a pain. Did y'all know there are harness that measure your dog's temp and tells you if they are in danger? I'm guessing that DutRu and Jappy would sit down before I had to worry about that.



Oh Lord...i can just see it now...the boys will be strutting their stuff on the beach singing "I'm Sexy and I know It"! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nervusrek said:


> Let me stress that I have NOT purchased the "choke-free" (mainly because one of my fluffs is still growing & these are a bit pricey for a few weeks' use) but it sounds like they may address your problem with sizing. These don't come in sizes like XS, S, etc. Their sizing is based on one-inch increments* from 9" to 29" necks.*
> 
> Lisi's little neck is only about 7 in. at almost 10 months old---so we could not wear this unless it comes in an "infant" size!:innocent:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Our problem is that Noelle can get out of any harness and Riley usually gets a foot out. I'm hoping the buddy belt solves that problem. I'll have Kelly and Riley when we come to HH and you can try their buddy belts on Kitzi and Lisi to see how they'll fit and also to see how you like them.


Thank you Debbie---let's do that! Kitzel is a normal size so I don't have a problem w/him. Lisi thinks she is just as big but her little neck is small---even if she has a big, loud mouth!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you Debbie---let's do that! Kitzel is a normal size so I don't have a problem w/him. Lisi thinks she is just as big but her little neck is small---even if she has a big, loud mouth!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


I so can't wait to meet your doggies Sandi! Big, loud mouth :HistericalSmiley:!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I so can't wait to meet your doggies Sandi! Big, loud mouth :HistericalSmiley:!


Yes, Lisi takes after me! :smrofl::smrofl:
I am so happy you are coming this year!!:chili::chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you Debbie---let's do that! Kitzel is a normal size so I don't have a problem w/him. Lisi thinks she is just as big but her little neck is small---even if she has a big, loud mouth!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:




I think the great thing about the buddy belt is that it goes by chest size and not neck and chest. I can't wait to meet you, Kitzi and the big, loud mouth, but i think it's all made up, how can something that cute be a big, loud mouth? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Nervusrek said:
> 
> 
> > Let me stress that I have NOT purchased the "choke-free" (mainly because one of my fluffs is still growing & these are a bit pricey for a few weeks' use) but it sounds like they may address your problem with sizing. These don't come in sizes like XS, S, etc. Their sizing is based on one-inch increments* from 9" to 29" necks.*
> ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm confused now....

Lisi's *chest* is only 7" at ten months old? That doesn't seem possible. If you look at the sizing chart the smallest size is for a dog under 2 pounds with an 8" chest. 

Buddy Belts Measure & Fit


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Lisi's little neck is only about 7 in. at almost 10 months old---so we could not wear this unless it comes in an "infant" size!:innocent:





Ladysmom said:


> I'm confused now....
> 
> Lisi's *chest* is only 7" at ten months old? That doesn't seem possible. If you look at the sizing chart the smallest size is for a dog under 2 pounds with an 8" chest.
> 
> Buddy Belts Measure & Fit



Marj Lisi's neck is 7".


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> Marj Lisi's neck is 7".


Thanks! I couldn't wrap my brain around a dog with a 7" chest!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

We got our Buddy Belts today and i love them...the only thing is that i ordered Noelle and Riley a size 3 and they could easily be in a size 2, so that means more colors for Reese and Chloe! :chili: Now i'll just have to order a size 2 for Riley and Noelle, so that means that Kelly, Riley and Noelle will be able to share the colors too another win, win! :chili: So those going to HH that would like to try the Buddy Belts i'll have both sizes with me that way you can try them out on your pup. They are very well made and i don't have to worry about Noelle getting out of hers and Riley getting a foot out so they will keep those escape artists safe when walking.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What size necks do Riley & Noelle have Debbie?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> What size necks do Riley & Noelle have Debbie?



Sandi, the buddy belts don't go by neck size, it's chest size, so even though Lisi has a tiny neck the buddy belt would still fit. Riley's neck is 9" and Kelly's is 8". What's Lisi's chest size?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Thanks! I couldn't wrap my brain around a dog with a 7" chest!


Maybe she's a TEACUP!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::smrofl:

:behindsofa:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Sandi, the buddy belts don't go by neck size, it's chest size, so even though Lisi has a tiny neck the buddy belt would still fit. Riley's neck is 9" and Kelly's is 8". What's Lisi's chest size?


Both of mine have a 13" chest, how does that compare to your pups Debbie?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

FunnyFur is having a sale this weekend. They carry Buddy Belts. If anyone is interested, pm me with your email address and I can forward the email I got from them this morning with all the codes.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Both of mine have a 13" chest, how does that compare to your pups Debbie?


Laura, both Reese and Chloe have a 13" chest and the size 3 is perfect for them...even though Noelle and Riley would fit in a 3 according to their weight their chest is a little smaller, so they fit in a 2.




Ladysmom said:


> FunnyFur is having a sale this weekend. They carry Buddy Belts. If anyone is interested, pm me with your email address and I can forward the email I got from them this morning with all the codes.


Marj i just sent you an email.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's a link with buddy belts at a really good price, but not much in the leash department. Collars & Leads - Pets Future -Doggy Boutique


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I found another link that has a wider variety of leashes BUDDY BELT LEATHER AND ACCENT LEASHES


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay, I am gonna bite the bullet and get a Buddy Belt for each of the doggies. I only have one more question, do you think I need to order the liners as well? Just wondering how stiff the belt is at first, and we do go on three mile walks. Don't want to rub them uncomfortably if it is stiff before broken in.

I did a spreadsheet comparing prices with discounts and shipping ( I know, it's the accountant in me, gotta do a spreadsheet ) and the best price I found on the web was Buddy Belt Harness, Buddy Belts Dog Harness (dogandcollar.com)


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Okay, I am gonna bite the bullet and get a Buddy Belt for each of the doggies. I only have one more question, do you think I need to order the liners as well? Just wondering how stiff the belt is at first, and we do go on three mile walks. Don't want to rub them uncomfortably if it is stiff before broken in.
> 
> I did a spreadsheet comparing prices with discounts and shipping ( I know, it's the accountant in me, gotta do a spreadsheet ) and the best price I found on the web was Buddy Belt Harness, Buddy Belts Dog Harness (dogandcollar.com)


I think I'm going to bite the bullet and get one too! Thanks to you all! (such enablers :HistericalSmiley. There is a store near me that sells them so I will try to check it out in person- it's $42 for size 3. Funnyfur has 25% off right now, but it ends up being the same price as their base price and shipping is inflated. Thanks Laura for the dogandcollar.com suggestion- free shipping!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I think I'm going to bite the bullet and get one too! Thanks to you all! (such enablers :HistericalSmiley. There is a store near me that sells them so I will try to check it out in person- it's $42 for size 3. Funnyfur has 25% off right now, but it ends up being the same price as their base price and shipping is inflated. Thanks Laura for the dogandcollar.com suggestion- free shipping!


I am jealous that you get to try it on before buying it!

Please let me know what it's like brand new and if you think the wraps are necessary for comfort. When are you going?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I am jealous that you get to try it on before buying it!
> 
> Please let me know what it's like brand new and if you think the wraps are necessary for comfort. When are you going?



I was planning on going tomorrow, but I just found out the store is closed tomorrow and they only have a few colors in size 3. I might go on wednesday or just order it online and take a chance :-D I'll let you know either way!

I wonder if any vendors at the AMA specialty will sell it....

I was reading that some long haired coats may not mat but can have breakage of the hair/coat-- has anyone with the buddy belt experienced that in their malts?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

hoaloha said:


> I think I'm going to bite the bullet and get one too! Thanks to you all! (such enablers :HistericalSmiley. There is a store near me that sells them so I will try to check it out in person- it's $42 for size 3. Funnyfur has 25% off right now, but it ends up being the same price as their base price and shipping is inflated. Thanks Laura for the dogandcollar.com suggestion- free shipping!


I think the FunnyFur 25% off sale ended last month. It ran along with the Modern Dog promotion.

Has anyone ever ordered from dogandcollar? I have had a few problems ordering online from unknown boutiques and never gotten my items so I am very careful.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> I think the FunnyFur 25% off sale ended last month. It ran along with the Modern Dog promotion.
> 
> Has anyone ever ordered from dogandcollar? I have had a few problems ordering online from unknown boutiques and never gotten my items so I am very careful.


oops! sorry, Marj! I meant Muttropolis.com is having a 25% off (not FunnyFur!). thanks for catching that B)


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Okay, I am gonna bite the bullet and get a Buddy Belt for each of the doggies. I only have one more question, do you think I need to order the liners as well? Just wondering how stiff the belt is at first, and we do go on three mile walks. Don't want to rub them uncomfortably if it is stiff before broken in.
> 
> I did a spreadsheet comparing prices with discounts and shipping ( I know, it's the accountant in me, gotta do a spreadsheet ) and the best price I found on the web was Buddy Belt Harness, Buddy Belts Dog Harness (dogandcollar.com)




Laura, i'm not sure about the liners, i didn't order any but am wondering if i should. I had to laugh about the spread sheet! :HistericalSmiley:

I was looking for a certain color for Riley, that's why the different links from me. I wanted the Lagoon harness so found it at one place online and i wanted the leash to match so had to find that somewhere else online, that's the reason for two links from me, just in case there's a different color that you are looking for that's not available elsewhere. So i think i'm ordering from 3 different places. FunnyFur for Noelle's she getting Fairy Dust and i had to order three leashes that the vendor forgot to order where i got the 40% off. The Lagoon harness for Riley from one place and the leash from another. I sure wish i could find everything in one place, sure would make things easier. :blink:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> Laura, i'm not sure about the liners, i didn't order any but am wondering if i should. I had to laugh about the spread sheet! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I was looking for a certain color for Riley, that's why the different links from me. I wanted the Lagoon harness so found it at one place online and i wanted the leash to match so had to find that somewhere else online, that's the reason for two links from me, just in case there's a different color that you are looking for that's not available elsewhere. So i think i'm ordering from 3 different places. FunnyFur for Noelle's she getting Fairy Dust and i had to order three leashes that the vendor forgot to order where i got the 40% off. The Lagoon harness for Riley from one place and the leash from another. I sure wish i could find everything in one place, sure would make things easier. :blink:


You will love the Lagoon! I love the Fancy collection best. I also have the Dogzilla and Sterling. 

I bought four sets last month during the Modern Dog sale, but I really want to buy more!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> You will love the Lagoon! I love the Fancy collection best. I also have the Dogzilla and Sterling.
> 
> I bought four sets last month during the Modern Dog sale, but I really want to buy more!



I have my eye on the Dogzilla too. I just wish that everywhere carried the same thing so i don't have to website hop. 

These harnesses are addicting, that's for sure. Did you get the liners for Bailey or does he do fine without them?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> I have my eye on the Dogzilla too. I just wish that everywhere carried the same thing so i don't have to website hop.
> 
> These harnesses are addicting, that's for sure. Did you get the liners for Bailey or does he do fine without them?


I was lucky to buy everything directly from Buddy Belt last month on sale.

I didn't get the liners and haven't noticed that they rub or chafe Bailey.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I was thinking that I will get some mole skin and use that if I feel like the belts are rubbing and uncomfortable. I'm not gonna mess with the liners.

Y'all are getting serious! I am getting one red and one black and using the leashes I already have!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I was thinking that I will get some mole skin and use that if I feel like the belts are rubbing and uncomfortable. I'm not gonna mess with the liners.
> 
> Y'all are getting serious! I am getting one red and one black and using the leashes I already have!


I really want a red set! It will be perfect for Christmastime!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

hoaloha said:


> oops! sorry, Marj! I meant Muttropolis.com is having a 25% off (not FunnyFur!). thanks for catching that B)


Is there a code for the 25% off at Muttropolis?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Y'all are getting serious! I am getting one red and one black and using the leashes I already have!


Laura, i'm strange and have to have the leash matching the harness and if their wearing a bow, then the bow has to match the harness as well. You hear that Marj, i'll be putting in a bow order soon for bows to match the harnesses. :HistericalSmiley:





Ladysmom said:


> Is there a code for the 25% off at Muttropolis?


Marj the code for Muttropolis is "BARK25" it's also on their site. I didn't find much there, a purple harness for Noelle, but couldn't find a matching leash anywhere so that was a no go. 

I have the red harness, but the leash for the harness was one of the ones the vendor forgot to order, so it's on order now.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> Laura, i'm strange and have to have the leash matching the harness and if their wearing a bow, then the bow has to match the harness as well. You hear that Marj, i'll be putting in a bow order soon for bows to match the harnesses. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you, Debbie. I have to get the matching lead.

I've been doing "bling" bows (with handset Swarovski crystals) to match Bailey's harness sets. 

Have you seen my new Hello Kitty Bling bows? The whole face is tiny crystals!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> I'm with you, Debbie. I have to get the matching lead.
> 
> I've been doing "bling" bows (with handset Swarovski crystals) to match Bailey's harness sets.
> 
> Have you seen my new Hello Kitty Bling bows? The whole face is tiny crystals!




Marj, you are very, very *BAD*, you know how much i love HK! :HistericalSmiley: I just have the one bow that you did with handset pearls for the ON sweater and it is really gorgeous! With Kelly i would need the single loop bows and i'm thinking about some doubles so i can do the double topknots on her. Now i have to go check everything out. :blush:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I am jealous that you get to try it on before buying it!
> 
> Please let me know what it's like brand new and if you think the wraps are necessary for comfort. When are you going?


Laura, the buddy belt harness is *super *soft leather for the Classic colors. I went to the store to check them out. The special colors are noticeably a bit tougher, but the worker said that it gets softer as it is worn and broken it. 

Obi wore his for 12 hours at the specialty and then for hiking over the weekend- it did not budge one bit! No slipping out of his limbs (but he isn't a puller to begin with). I would rate it as a very good harness. I can't say "excellent" because it did cause a few huge mats, but he was wearing it for quite a long time. I think ANY harness + longer hair will cause some degree of matting. I do like the puppia-style as well because it seems comfy and there is more variety of styles.

With D&J's hair length, i think the buddy-belts will work fantastically for them  Obi's is a size 3 and his chest is 13". Hope this helps!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Laura, the buddy belt harness is *super *soft leather for the Classic colors. I went to the store to check them out. The special colors are noticeably a bit tougher, but the worker said that it gets softer as it is worn and broken it.
> 
> Obi wore his for 12 hours at the specialty and then for hiking over the weekend- it did not budge one bit! No slipping out of his limbs (but he isn't a puller to begin with). I would rate it as a very good harness. I can't say "excellent" because it did cause a few huge mats, but he was wearing it for quite a long time. I think ANY harness + longer hair will cause some degree of matting. I do like the puppia-style as well because it seems comfy and there is more variety of styles.
> 
> With D&J's hair length, i think the buddy-belts will work fantastically for them  Obi's is a size 3 and his chest is 13". Hope this helps!


Thanks for the review! I was concerned about the stiffness and how long it might take to break it in, and you answered that question for me, sounds great! I'll stick to the classic colors.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have the Sterling in the Fancy collection and it is unbelievably soft. It is gorgeous, too. I get lots of compliments on that one!


----------

